# Ssfh 11/20/2014



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

Had a good morning at the SSFH with my Sexy! She caught the two big fish I am holding. 1st was 12.5 and the 2nd one was 10.75. 
All caught on tight lines and CJ's Monster in 20-30


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

1st


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

2nd


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

Tapatalk has mr really Teeoff right now with this no prefix thing and not letting me start new threads! Safari doesn't orientate the pictures correctly!


----------



## P (Nov 18, 2012)

Nice haul freezer ought to be about full by now


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

Not really we eat them just about as fast as we catch them, I also keep both parents supplied too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Good catch.

www.txdovehunts.com


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

About time I see you reporting again nice report


----------



## obiewan57 (Sep 14, 2005)

Nice trip, nice fish. Some folks don't think you can catch blues on CJ's, even the big uns like it


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Impressive blue cat catch! In the river I bet the two big ones were like water tigers, WTG!


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

The 12+ was just a slow pull at fist the wife was saying "I think I have a crab eating my bait" then her rod pulled over but is was a steady pull an not much of a fight the second one had a little more fight pulling drag and all it looks to be a much bigger fish just due to the fight! It was a blast to see the wife catching big fish. Of course she says she don't need to catch a lot as her two keepers had as much meat as my nine! LOL. Again a good morning at the SSFH!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*sexy*

Looks like she did all the good..Nice fish..


----------



## SaltwaterTom (Jun 23, 2013)

Okay, I'll admit my ignorance; what does ssfh stand for?


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

LOL someone ask just about every post. 
S = Super
S = Secret
F = Fishing
H = Hole

Tight lines!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigdaddy67 (Oct 30, 2012)

RAMROD1 said:


> 1st


 that bridge looks like lake Houston.


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

First guess wrong and the second guess don't count so you only got one more!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Very nice,love all your reports.Green to ya bud.


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

Thanks, have another for this morning will post up after my sons B-Day dinner here at Hooters. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigdaddy67 (Oct 30, 2012)

will they be there Saturday ? I may take my 14 footer out there.


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

BD67, sorry just now seeing this post, I would like to be there this Saturday but son has playoffs in Beaumont, and I fly out on Monday with lasik today as much as I want to not sure if I will get to fish again and try out that new iPilot before heading back to work. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

